# New Cat Hiding Under Bed



## genkisam (Apr 12, 2005)

I realize that it's normal for a cat to be cautious when it's brought to a new place. I just brought home a two year old beautiful striped cat from the humane society today. The cat pretty much went straight from the carrier to hiding under the bed since early this afternoon and has only made a couple of unsuccessful attempts to venture out from under it. I know this is normal behavior but my concern is that she hasn't drank any water, eaten, or used the litter box and I haven't had an opportunity to show her exactly where the water/food and litter box are because she's been in hiding from the get-go. I don't know what to do. I've tried coaxing her and leaving her alone in the room for a while. I think my initial thought was to just wait it out and leave it up to her but my concern is that she hasn't had anything to drink or eat.  Advice?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi genkisam, and congrats on adopting a cat!!  
You are absolutely right that this is completely normal, most cats tend to hide when they they are first brought to a new home. You are doing the right thing by leaving her alone and letting her take her time. I would make sure her food, water and litter box are close by and I think she will find them just fine. She is probably just a little anxious and needs to feel safe before she go looking for food, water and the litter box. 
Good luck! Keep us posted how she is doing.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Poor cat! It's normal though.
What I'd do is to close the door to the bedroom with the cat, litterbox, food, and water inside.
Have everything right there for her and give her some private time to get used to the new smells and such.

Jennifer


----------



## genkisam (Apr 12, 2005)

Update! Well, I know she came out around 3:00 AM because I heard her meowing in the bathroom. It sounded like she was using the litterbox but when I checked it seemed that she was just pawing around in there. She was a little playful and ran around the room for an hour but at least she was out from under the bed. About an hour later she finally jumped on to the bed with me and went to sleep. I was very relieved. This morning she ate a little bit and drank some water. No litter box yet. I was a little discouraged when my roommate closed her door out in the living room and my cat went flying under the bed again. But I know she'll come out eventually. Thanks for all your replies and concern.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

The best way to introduce a new cat is to have it housed in a large kennel. Large enough for litter box, bedding, food and water. That way you can put it in the room you are in most, i.e., living room when you're awake or where ever you and your family spend the most time. This gives the cat time to become familiar with the sounds, smells, etc of you and your home and after about a week you can open the carrier door and let him/her come out when they are ready. It's a good idea to put the carrier in a corner so the cat can go back in when it feels frightened. It is important to do the introduction correctly or the cat can become so frightened it never learns to relax in the house.


----------



## genkisam (Apr 12, 2005)

Another update! Well she seems to be doing fine now. She's adjusting to the apartment and using the facilities. She seems a little timid about sudden sounds and people walking by her but that might be her personality. Other than that, she's very affectionate! ^_^ Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

You sound like a very caring kitty-mom! Glad things are working out and your new furball is getting acquainted :-D


----------

